# Additions Ubuntu



## bayard (14 Mai 2009)

bonjour,
après avoir visualisé les posts je ne pense pas en avoir trouvé pour mon pb, donc je pause ma question.
j'ai installé ubuntu 9.04 mais pour l'installation des additions apparait une image de cd sur le bureau, à partir de ce moment, que faire ?


----------



## rizoto (14 Mai 2009)

bayard a dit:


> bonjour,
> après avoir visualisé les posts je ne pense pas en avoir trouvé pour mon pb, donc je pause ma question.
> j'ai installé ubuntu 9.04 mais pour l'installation des additions apparait une image de cd sur le bureau, à partir de ce moment, que faire ?



De memoire, tu dois avoir un fichier en .sh dans le repertoire VBadditions

tu ouvres le terminal, tu te positionnes dans le bon repertoire et tu tapes :

"sudo sh nomdufichier.sh"

 tu rentres ton mot de passe et tu redemarres


----------



## bayard (14 Mai 2009)

j'ai effectivement un fichier autorun.sh
je tape donc sudo sh autorun.sh, puis mon mot de passe, et il me répond
sh: Can't open autorun.sh
que faire ?


----------



## DualG4 (14 Mai 2009)

Tu es bien dans le bon répertoire?
Si oui, tape sudo ./autorun.sh


----------



## bayard (14 Mai 2009)

c'est le seul répertoire se terminant par sh
dans le terminal j'ai tapé sudo ./autorun.sh, il me répond command not found ?????
j'y perds mon peu de latin informatique

---------- Post added at 15h02 ---------- Previous post was at 14h00 ----------

ça y est j'ai réussi!!! pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué, il suffit d'un clic gauche sur le fichier autorun.sh de l'image cd sur le bureau et le tour est joué.
merci quand même pour ton aide


----------

